# transmission dipstick



## nuggets (Apr 27, 2011)

My 69 gto, t400 transmission dipstick is really loose. And I beleive that is where the leak is coming from. However it does not seem to want to go back in all the way and I cant even pull it out. Is there a nut on the other side holding it on? Does it screw on?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The dipstick tube just inserts into the transmission case and has an O-ring on that end to seal it. There's a tab on the outside of the dipstick tube that bolts to the back of the passenger side head to hold it all in place. The top of the dipstick, underneath the "cup" that fits over the end of the dipstick tube has a rubber seal on it that inserts into the top of the tube and forms a seal there.

Bear


----------



## nuggets (Apr 27, 2011)

*re*

Can the dipstick be easily removed from the tranny? It does not seem to want to be pulled out.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If you can't just slide it right out, something is wrong. Get it up in the air (safely!), unbolt the dipstick tube from the head and pull the whole thing out - tube and all. That should allow you to find the problem. If you can't get it out THAT way, then you're going to have to drop the transmission pan and see what's going on underneath.

Bear


----------

